# My log. Max peptide



## chaotichealth (Aug 16, 2014)

This is me before started max peptide.  5'6" 175 lbs


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 18, 2014)

I didn't start taking the product yet as I'm waiting for my water to come in.  But as of today I'm going to start the log for before and after. Today's work out was


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 18, 2014)

I had to cut it shot as the wife falled and needed her car back.  The squats were to work on my fourm. My weight was 176 3/4 lbs. Feeling not bad at all had a few drinks last night for summer slam. So about 90%


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 18, 2014)

When I g9t home I ate 1 chicken breast and drank 16 fl oz of a naked protein juice smoothie


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 20, 2014)

weight today was 176.25 happy to see its still climbing.


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 20, 2014)

My water will be here today and slin pins tomorrow. So this weekend I will start. I'm itchy can't wait to see the results


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 21, 2014)

I will be startinf Saturday


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 23, 2014)

Ok I just took the Qc 1295 w/o DAC  I will take the Ipam tonight.  The information I could on it says


for the QC 1295 DAC, 1-2mg [at one time] every week. You can go higher, but it's costly.
Ipamorelin, has no plateau - so anywhere from the typical 100mcg to 500mcg a dose

The Ipam I will do tonight since I hear it makes your tired then after my workout tomorrow  and after dinner each say.  I will do 100 mgs each time.  I reconstituted each with 2 ml of b-water.  

   I will keep ya up to date on my progress


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 23, 2014)

Found this to be helpful so I though I would share

linkPeptide Calculator | Reconstitute Research Peptides


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 24, 2014)

Took my 2nd dosage today of the Ipam.  I took 100 mcg.  I'm getting the same good feeling I had yesterday in the gym.  Today is to be a rest day.  I took a dose 45 mins ago and I'm sitting here watching clash of the titans and all of the sudden I just get the high on life feeling.  Not even 10 mins after that I notice this energy surge in my body like I need to cancel my rest day and go to the gym.  the only thing I had today so far was a bowl of apple cinnamon cheerios


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 25, 2014)

Took 100 msg of 1295 and ipam 90 mins ago. 30 mins later a cup of coffee cream no sugar and just now got to the gym. I was a little tired walking in but my preworkout is kicking in (pure power)  so im waking up fast. Empty stomach. Doing legs and I home to get to back. I forgot my wrist wraps so going heavy on the deadlift is out


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 25, 2014)

Had to stop after legs


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 27, 2014)

Had some awesome dreams last night. Thw only one I remember is being a vampire waking up in the middle of drinking some blood and having a matelic taste in my mouth. I love this stuff. Only thing im taking is Ipam at night and the qc 1295 by its self during the day. I take them both together during the day


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 27, 2014)

aftet my workout and sauna


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 28, 2014)

At the start of today my weight is 178 1/2 lbs. I'm still sour in my traps but that's because I over worked them yesterday.  Felling good


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll be following man, nice updates and great to see that weight going up.


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 29, 2014)

I've noticed the ipamorelin makes me tired.  So I stopped taking it in the morning. It I take it after my workout I can't help but take a 15 minutes nap when it kicks in.  On a good note. I've been speeling like a baby with some wild dreams.


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok was told the it's better to inject IM so I gave it a try tonight. Did 20 ticks. Or 200mcg in the peck


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 29, 2014)

Don't remember anything about dreaming last night at all.  But then I finally fell asleep it was a deep sleep.  I didnt wake up once at all.  Normally I will wake up to pee or roll over and go right back to sleep 3 to 4 times a night.  But lasf night I slept through the whole night.


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 31, 2014)

Had a good day in the gym.  Started out feeling kind of good so I though I would go heavy on the legs.  I took 100 msg of each in my trap today.  It was easier then I though. I didn't feel the stick even after putting the pin though two different stoppers.  I've been reading how people are using the peps and gh putting it in there most troubled areas.  since I been having a slight problem with my left shoulder and it's close to the pituitary gland I'm going to start sticking there for now on.  

   I worked out my legs and lower back today.  I hit a pr with my squat.  370 lbs for 1 then I was doing dead lifts for 315 lbs like it was nothing.  I didn't go any higher.  But it felt great


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 2, 2014)

well Labor day Monday was here and gone.  been eating all day.  I took 100 msg of ipam and 1295 w/o dac before bed Not tired at all.  I keep going back to the frig.  Ran out of olive loaf and cheese and had 3 more chicken thighs.  good thing there is dvr to keep me occupied and porn.  bad part is I have a porn collection to make a lot of people say wtf your sick


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 2, 2014)

At the gym was feeling like a slug b7t my heartis pumping now. Stepped on the scale at 183.5 lbs.


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 2, 2014)

I dont know what it is but I'm feeling a pump like I haven't fekt in a long time.  I dont want to stop today. Less time off between reps from time to time I can hear my own heart   all in all I'm stoked


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 2, 2014)

183.5 lbs


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## 77hulk (Sep 3, 2014)

great log. looking good man kept on killing it


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 4, 2014)

Hit the gym up late today.  worked on my chest.  Started out feeling good so I decided to see how much my max was.  I did two warm up set of 4.  then I pushed 3 pales 2 times and put 35 lbs  on there two and tried that. Nope when I unlocked it is came down steady and sure.  I always use the stoppers on the smith.  My workout got ruined by some jackass long story not sharing.  

  Came home and decided to take some measurements


Neck         17.5"
Shoulders  49.5"
chest         45"
belly          26" 
4 arms      12.5"
biceps       16.25"
quads       19"
calfs         14"


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 4, 2014)

Here extra early today.  Working on the arms. I started to feel a pump after the warm ups. Bicept and tri's same time

Past 3 morning I have been waking up with out a still back. I did want to say anything right aways. But normally I wake up with a still back and have to start moving around to get ride of it. But past 3 days nothing at all.


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 6, 2014)

Yesterday I was only to take 2 doses as I wasn't around the house from work. 

Today I tool a does and went to the gym whe. I stepped on the scale I wanted to cry. I was down 2 lbs. But I had a good leg work out.  

Did. 
Leg ext 7 sets
Leg curls. 7 sets
Leg press  5 sets. Last two was 810 lbs for 4 then tried 900 lbs and didn't do it once. 
Then 4 sets on the squat rack. That was. 95 lbs 20 times 160 lbs 20 times 210 lbs 20 times twice


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok  I've been a littke busy to to post.  Past 2 days I haven't made it to the gym. Work starts early and ends late.  But I upped my dies to 150 at night.  I've start getting hot flashes after for a bit with a relaxed feeling.  It last for about 15 minutes


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 11, 2014)

Up at 0330 this morning took 15 ius of gps and 7 ius of ipam at 0352. Had a bowl of grain cereal at 0415 at the gym 0440 doubled on my preworkout feeling fucking fantastic. Especially when the cress fit and aerobic glass women are walking in.  I can't lie some of then I just want to tear there yoga pants off anf tongue fuck there ass.  This feeling is unreal I love it


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 11, 2014)

Btw weighed in at 181 lbs today


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 12, 2014)

Took 150 msg 30 minutes before my workout today. Doing back was going good. Wife called in the middle and say we had a bill take money out of our accout she forgot to turn it off now we maybe short on our rent. Pissed off like a mother fucker. But getting a better work out in


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 13, 2014)

I didn't does before the gym today gonna after.  Upped my P.Wo. and getting a decent workout in but I just don't feel as good.  Guess im not gonna do that again.   This might suck when my peps run out.  Next I want to tey the ghp 6


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 13, 2014)

Before and 3 weeks in


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 15, 2014)

Well didn't make it to the gym today.  The wife wouldn't let me skip church today.  Then the gym closes at 2pm. That part sucks. Ill make up for it in the morning


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 15, 2014)

Today doing legs
Woke up ate a big bowl of Kelloggs kraze took a shit and made it tk the gym. Weighed in at 182 lbs. Feeling great


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 17, 2014)

I will finish off the last bottle of qc 1295 wo dac today.  I stil have a bottle of ipam left.  today I'm 181.5 lbs. Feeling the pump right aways. Killing back and sholders


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm mixing my last bottle of ipam tonight.   I. Just going to ru. That at 150 msg a night for the sleep aid.  When i first started I had some vivid dreams.  Then there were times i would remember dreaming but not what it was about.  But the past few nights i don't remember dreaming at all.  It has been easier to was up at 0330 and eat goto the gym


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 20, 2014)

This morning I work up at 0230 and still had an hour to sleep.  I felt great like I could of started my day then and there.  But decided to get that last hour of sleep.  When I work up at 0330 I didn't feel like waking up or getting out from the covers.  so I took the morning off and did my workout after work.  Did legs today and killed it.


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 23, 2014)

Still getting the warm fuzzy feeling from the Ipam.  Im going to miss that. I have to admit it seems like i have to push a little harder to pin.  I was never a jab it in kind of guy.  Unless its sex.  I always like to oin nice and slow no matter where I'm pinning.  My skin j7st seems tuffer these days. I do like that to.

   I tried to contact the boys at maximpeptide.com and let them kniw about the log being almkst done. I even sent them a link and haven't heard anything back.  Pre delivery it was great but i have not heard anything from them or there rep since.  

    Any hiw i did as i was asked and got to try something new that I think I'm gonna stick with.


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 23, 2014)

11111


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 23, 2014)

That's the link to my complete log on this site


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 23, 2014)

Weighed in 1mat 182.5. My weight seems obstice around 179-182 lbs it's from one daybti the other. Humm idk


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 26, 2014)

Well everything is said and done.  I have to say after trying peptides for the first time i think there going to be apart of my daily cycle.  I'm just about to the point where my money is right so that's a good thing.  I will try out some new ones to see what works best in my forever bulking cycle. 

    Thank you to maximpeptides.com for letting me log for them.  I did enjoy it.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 26, 2014)

If you've seen my pics I have gotten really dark running there mt2 plus a side effect is a constant boner for you old guys


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 26, 2014)

Yea that is something i want to check into.  Been having my eye on it.


----------

